# bsnl 3g data card speed problem



## gurujee (Apr 28, 2010)

I recently purchased bsnl 3g data card with 3g sim. In the given bsnl interference window , it is showing that max received speed is 48KBps that means 384kbps. I want to ask is it normal speed as the company has promised upto 3.6Mbps. I am very confused about these speed thing. I am only able to download files at a max speed of 42KBps. Should i have purchased another modem which has promised 7.2 Mbps ? Please enlighten me .

i am at bhubaneswar(orissa)


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 28, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon1.gif *bsnl 3g data card speed problem* 

hi gurujee

3G speed does differ,when they say upto 3.2Mbps its peak speed not the average speed.in your case u should ask the tech exec to locate u the nearest tower.( i mean the the tower which support 3G). Even my bro doesnt gets good speed coz v stay, very far from the 3g tower. for max speed u should be within 1km of tower range..


----------



## gurujee (Apr 28, 2010)

hi, stevebadshah. 

thanks for replying.

oh...i asked the tech exec about the speed, he said there are a lot of users thats why it is slow. in 
future it will be speed  up by bsnl...i have not asked about the tower though.


----------



## stevebadshah (Apr 28, 2010)

hi gurujee
i think your pblm is not with the many user,its just bcoz you are very far from the tower..if you've good contact with the telph guys ask them to locate the tower..( i know they will first give u the false info..but if there is a tower nearby then u can check on its box WLL and CDMA voila thats your tower and if u have netbook go to that place find some place nearby and check the speed then..

waiting for your reply......


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 29, 2010)

completely agree with steve...I am also using BSNL 3G connection (on my mobile). At places where there is tower dispersing 3G signals in full strength I have received speeds close to 2Mbps, but generally it is close to 1Mbps only.

I suppose you have a laptop. Try going to your terrace or some place outside and test your speed via speedtest[dot]net


----------



## gurujee (Apr 30, 2010)

stevebadshah said:


> hi gurujee
> i think your pblm is not with the many user,its just bcoz you are very far from the tower..if you've good contact with the telph guys ask them to locate the tower..( i know they will first give u the false info..but if there is a tower nearby then u can check on its box WLL and CDMA voila thats your tower and if u have netbook go to that place find some place nearby and check the speed then..
> 
> waiting for your reply......



hi steve
will try that for sure. last night i was surprisingly downloading at 100KBps all of a sudden...but today all the same...i dont have that much good contact. but i will ask him...if it is really very far, then i wont be able to get good speed all my life ?



gagan007 said:


> completely agree with steve...I am also using BSNL 3G connection (on my mobile). At places where there is tower dispersing 3G signals in full strength I have received speeds close to 2Mbps, but generally it is close to 1Mbps only.
> 
> I suppose you have a laptop. Try going to your terrace or some place outside and test your speed via speedtest[dot]net



actually, in room when i am testing through speedtestnet, it is showing 1.X speed. but still DL is only 30-40KBps...


----------



## stevebadshah (May 1, 2010)

hi
you can do one more thing..go to your terrace or if your room is on 1st floor or the highest floor of building, go there in day time and check whether u can see any bsln tower near or far to your building, now place your device's antenna to that direction (i mean your device should point to tower,if you are in your room find the direction of your tower if it is 45 degree direction to your room try adjusting your sitting table it should be near the window ) and again i repeat your device should be in the direction to the tower.... 

and yes if you are far from tower ..there is a possibility that u wont get good signal


----------



## gurujee (Aug 3, 2010)

from last month my speed is only 15kbps again.in bbsr,orissa

anyone one from orissa facing the same problem?


----------



## jayjani (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the signal strength that you are getting (No. of signal bars). I am getting 2 bars and experiencing a speed of 30-40 kbps at night and 150-200 kbps downloading speed in early morning.


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 1, 2010)

I am able to get around 500 kbps most of the time in Kothrud, Pune. May get more than that a few time upto 1.2 mbps but only for a small amount of time (10-15 mins). Signal strength is around 4-5 bars (using nokia 5320)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 19, 2010)

I am also getting same problem but my signal strength is good 4-5bars on nokia 5230 hspa enabled 3.6mbps.Download speed is 30kBps with idm max and on mobile speed test the phone shows 189kbps speed PLEASE HELP TO INCREASE MY SPEED


----------



## gurujee (Oct 21, 2010)

my signal strength is 3bars. but i used to get more than 200kbps with this signal before.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope u mean 200KBps download speed...is it??


----------



## gurujee (Oct 25, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I hope u mean 200KBps download speed...is it??


yes, sorry. it was more than 200KBps when i bought the card in june. now may be there r more 3g subscribers. what i heard , after launch of 3g video calling facility here in orissa, data speed of internet suffered.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ I have heard people r getting 400-500KBps download speed in some states..is it true...I have heard BSNL have upgraded the 3g there with a 7.2mbps HSUPA


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2010)

Today I got BSNL 3g sim and I was amazed to see that they activated the sim and 3g in 1 hour itself...its a WOW for bsnl

and at home I tested the speed and got 250-300KBps download speed and thats amazing...I hope bsnl upgrades its speed to 7.2mbps in Nagpur too


----------



## gurujee (Nov 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ I have heard people r getting 400-500KBps download speed in some states..is it true...I have heard BSNL have upgraded the 3g there with a 7.2mbps HSUPA


7.2 already... i am not sure...
here in orissa, it is good 200-300 speed while downloading. but surfing/browsing is not good which should be in a 3.2connection. 

FOR DOWNLOADING, it is good.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2010)

@ *gurujee* - I'm from BBSR too!!But currently I'm using Ortel 512kbps unlimited connection which is giving me a lotta headaches.Since I've already posted about the problem in a new thread,I won't get into it,but the gist is slow download speed between 1/2 P.M. to 3/4 A.M..I wanna know : can I use BSNL 3G on a desktop or should I go for BSNL EVDO?Also is there any unlimited plan in BSNL 3G?


----------

